# Just received 20.2.0a



## Richard A (Jan 6, 2005)

My Premiere was pending restart this morning, after the restart I went from 20.2-01 to 20.2.0a. 

Haven't noticed anything different yet.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Do you have Comcast? Possibly enabling (or setting it up to enable) VOD access?

This is pure speculation of course.

Edit:
Actually, that is exactly what it is:
https://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/186984033698324481


----------



## Richard A (Jan 6, 2005)

socrplyr said:


> Do you have Comcast? Possibly enabling (or setting it up to enable) VOD access?
> 
> This is pure speculation of course.


Yes I have Comcast, I am also in the SF Bay Area, but not seeing anything anywhere referencing Comcast on any of the screens.

Maybe something has to be enabled on TiVo's side before I can see anything, don't know. Would think there would be something with Comcast somewhere first.

Did notice there is an option to log into YouTube, but don't remember if that was there before or not.


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

Also in the Bay Area with Comcast and was upgraded to 20.2.0a this morning.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Does this update seem to be specific only to the Bay Area? I'm about 4 hours East of you in Northern Nevada and have Charter cable, so I don't know if anything in the update applies here.


----------



## logicman (Sep 14, 2005)

Richard A said:


> Yes I have Comcast, I am also in the SF Bay Area, but not seeing anything anywhere referencing Comcast on any of the screens.
> 
> Maybe something has to be enabled on TiVo's side before I can see anything, don't know. Would think there would be something with Comcast somewhere first.
> 
> Did notice there is an option to log into YouTube, but don't remember if that was there before or not.


TiVo Margret's Tweet referenced in a previous post implies that it is a 2 step process:

The San Francisco Bay Area will receive a minor update this week so that Comcast Xfinity On Demand can be turned on this month.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

sharkster said:


> Does this update seem to be specific only to the Bay Area? I'm about 4 hours East of you in Northern Nevada and have Charter cable, so I don't know if anything in the update applies here.


Follow link to tweet in post 2. This is specific to Bay Area and Comcast cable.


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

Did you try tuning to channel 1 ?


----------



## logicman (Sep 14, 2005)

TZR916 said:


> Did you try tuning to channel 1 ?


Once activated, On Demand will show up in Find TV, Movies & Videos just like You Tube, Netflix, etc.

Xfinity On Demand


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TZR916 said:


> Did you try tuning to channel 1 ?


It will be like an app and be integrated into Search from what we have seen so far. So it will not be the exact same experience as using a comcast box.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> Follow link to tweet in post 2. This is specific to Bay Area and Comcast cable.


Thanks! Sorry about that - I didn't catch the link. Since I don't tweet I probably just glazed over some of that.


----------



## JulienPDX (Mar 2, 2004)

I hope its not the same experience as the box; currently--I've been hearing from my cable box friends that Comcast disabled the ability to Fast Forward in ON DEMAND!!! If they do that here in Portland, it will cause a huge uproar. As it is now, Portland users can FINALLY (as of this month) access VOD with an iPad and no longer HAVE to have a cable box to do it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Is *any* On Demand content without commercials? (and unedited)?

i.e. I believe reruns of this week's programming has commercials in it. (Even though I obviously have a TiVo, there are still tuner conflicts/sometimes clipped ends of recordings.)


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

mattack said:


> Is *any* On Demand content without commercials? (and unedited)?
> 
> i.e. I believe reruns of this week's programming has commercials in it. (Even though I obviously have a TiVo, there are still tuner conflicts/sometimes clipped ends of recordings.)


seeing as how i went from analog cable years back to directv and then only got cable again for the S3 and now premiers I've never used VOD. But my understanding is that they have the hbo, showtime, etc on there also. My comcast apparently has all sorts of crap like real estate on demand, job listings on demand, used cars.... etc. There's also things like Howard Stern on demand (for i think $10 a month). Probably porn on demand. So there's potentially a lot more to it then just reruns of the broadcast networks.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mattack said:


> Is *any* On Demand content without commercials? (and unedited)?


Welcome to the wonderful new world of streaming video providers, where they have even more control over what and the way you watch TV...


----------



## GBK33 (Sep 22, 2007)

This is NOT specific to west coat/bay area. I'm in Columbus, OH and got the update yesterday. I notice nothing new. I'm on Time Warner


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

20.2.0a here. Appears not specific to Comcast, not specific to the Bay Area, but I did register for the early update.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Maybe this is signs that TiVo/Comcast will be pushing this out beyond San Fran area in a reasonable time line.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone notice more instability with this update? My Premiere has frozen and rebooted twice since receiving the update.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

I believe everyone gets the update and then bay areas comcast will send a single only out on the network thats ready for it. 

Its still not clear how exactly the xfinity ondemand will work: 

1: It will work just like the Xfinity App on Xbox 360 but reports form the xbox 360 users is the IP OnDemand quality is really bad. 

2: The xfinity app use the internet to send the request to comcast to send X show to you via QAM Channel X. This is how the motorola boxes use ondemand but the request single is not sent over the internet. If you have a regular cable box you can start a ondemand show and then manually type in a QAM channel in your tivo and the show will be there - in the bay area they usually send the show via one of three ondemand QAM Channels I recall 72.2 or something. 

By giving the update to everyone it means that if you just need to be on a comcast network that supports ondemand request via the internet for example. 

Tivo would be crazy to try to only have the update in the bay area, unnecessarily separating a group of boxes from the regular updates


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

rhettf said:


> Tivo would be crazy to try to only have the update in the bay area, unnecessarily separating a group of boxes from the regular updates


On the contrary, TiVo would be crazy to send out this update to everyone when it hasn't been fully tested.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> On the contrary, TiVo would be crazy to send out this update to everyone when it hasn't been fully tested.


How do you now it hasn't been tested fully? what do you consider tested fully? if you want to help test why do you sign up for the field trial program?

Also I believe the update included general maintenance not just enabling on demand - things feel snappier.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Electronic placebo effect? 

This is NOT the spring update that is supposed to bring more tivo nirvana, this was just for the comcast rollout. Though I suppose they could have bundled in something to fix some easy to address bugs, that does not seem to be the intent of this update.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

This update may "fix" the MPEG4 (H.264) authorization issue also, I was told by Cox and Margret this update would be out after March 31st. As soon as I get it I will let you know.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

rhettf said:


> How do you now it hasn't been tested fully? what do you consider tested fully? if you want to help test why do you sign up for the field trial program?
> 
> Also I believe the update included general maintenance not just enabling on demand - things feel snappier.


Oh, things _feel_ snappier. Pardon me all to hell. I didn't realize you were such a technical expert. Based on the fact that the version is just 20.2*a*, I doubt if it includes any general fixes. Plus, when you are testing a major new function, you don't want other changes confusing the source of any problems that are encountered.

As far as whether or not it has been fully tested, since they quite obviously didn't fully test 20.2, I doubt if this has been either. Just exactly what do you think the purpose of a field trial is?

Could you correct the last question? The way it is currently written, it makes no sense.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

my new Elite just went from 14.9 to 20.2.0a


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> Oh, things _feel_ snappier. Pardon me all to hell. I didn't realize you were such a technical expert. Based on the fact that the version is just 20.2*a*, I doubt if it includes any general fixes. Plus, when you are testing a major new function, you don't want other changes confusing the source of any problems that are encountered.
> 
> As far as whether or not it has been fully tested, since they quite obviously didn't fully test 20.2, I doubt if this has been either. Just exactly what do you think the purpose of a field trial is?
> 
> Could you correct the last question? The way it is currently written, it makes no sense.


Sorry I forgot the n't in the question. 
Why don't you sign up for the field trials program and test the software for Tivo if you feel their testing is inadequate.

Why are you unsatisfied? If you really know about beta testing - which I assume you do since your criticizing Tivo testing process. Then you would know that even when you beta test it can't account for the differences in everyone TV provider and local network. So if you want to help TiVo go to fieldtrials.tivo.com and signup! How would you Fully test TiVo?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

rhettf said:


> Sorry I forgot the n't in the question.
> Why don't you sign up for the field trials program and test the software for Tivo if you feel their testing is inadequate.
> 
> Why are you unsatisfied? If you really know about beta testing - which I assume you do since your criticizing Tivo testing process. Then you would know that even when you beta test it can't account for the differences in everyone TV provider and local network. So if you want to help TiVo go to fieldtrials.tivo.com and signup! How would you Fully test TiVo?


The problems in 20.2 have absolutely nothing to do with variations in "TV provider and local network" and they are obvious enough that they should have been caught in unit testing and never even made it to the alpha test stage, much less beta test. Do you really think one more tester would have made a difference?


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> The problems in 20.2 have absolutely nothing to do with variations in "TV provider and local network" and they are obvious enough that they should have been caught in unit testing and never even made it to the alpha test stage, much less beta test. Do you really think one more tester would have made a difference?


Yes I do especially if your experiencing problem with your TiVo - Finding what makes you crash more vs me is what tivo needs to know.

I myself have had no major problems with either of my boxes on 20.2a, Elite with expansion and premiere with expansion. whats the version number after 20.2a your on btw?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

rhettf said:


> Yes I do especially if your experiencing problem with your TiVo - Finding what makes you crash more vs me is what tivo needs to know.
> 
> I myself have had no major problems with either of my boxes on 20.2a, Elite with expansion and premiere with expansion. whats the version number after 20.2a your on btw?


I do not have 20.2a. The problems are with 20.2 and they are not causing reboots for me. If you bothered to actually read the 20.2 changelog thread, you would know what the problems are. And my problem with it is that if it was shipped with these obvious defects, what defects are there that we don't know about?

I would actually be _*more*_ understanding if the defects were just those of the type you are talking about. Problems that only happen to certain users under conditions that cannot be easily reproduced are the most difficult to track down and the least likely to be caught in testing. I once put a mod into production that, under certain circumstances, put the system executive into an infinite loop (I literally left out one instruction - an increment of a B register).


----------



## SpikeDad (Apr 26, 2003)

mattack said:


> Is *any* On Demand content without commercials? (and unedited)?
> 
> i.e. I believe reruns of this week's programming has commercials in it. (Even though I obviously have a TiVo, there are still tuner conflicts/sometimes clipped ends of recordings.)


Nope. Although most On Demand shows don't have regular network commercials, they are interrupted about every 10 minutes with a promotion for the network. And they are are edited same as the regular broadcast. For example, watching comedy specials from Comedy Central On Demand we find bleeping on shows that would have been broadcast at regular hours and no bleeping on shows that would be on the late night unedited slots on Comedy Central.

Oh, and a little bonus is that the commercials/promos are broadcast at SUPER-HIGH volumes compared to the content. I guess this isn't covered by the recent legislation banning this. No chance that Comcast would do the right thing and follow the spirit of the law, is there?


----------



## news4me2 (Jul 10, 2010)

I am a FIOS customer and just got the 20.2.0a update... The only difference I notice is that it removed BLOCKBUSTER from Settings > CHANNELS > My Video Providers....


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

SpikeDad said:


> Oh, and a little bonus is that the commercials/promos are broadcast at SUPER-HIGH volumes compared to the content. I guess this isn't covered by the recent legislation banning this. No chance that Comcast would do the right thing and follow the spirit of the law, is there?


Well the law doesn't take effect until next year so there's still a chance for them to comply.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

news4me2 said:


> I am a FIOS customer and just got the 20.2.0a update... The only difference I notice is that it removed BLOCKBUSTER from Settings > CHANNELS > My Video Providers....


I am starting to believe the A means App's and this update installed the new app platform - which included Xfinity.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

AFAIK the "new app platform" has been around since at least the release of Hulu Plus for the Premiere. They just haven't said anything about it to the public.


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

news4me2 said:


> I am a FIOS customer and just got the 20.2.0a update... The only difference I notice is that it removed BLOCKBUSTER from Settings > CHANNELS > My Video Providers....


Blockbuster was removed off my Elite 3/30 and I do NOT have this update.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Anyone know if you have to have Comcast internet in order to use the xfinity app?


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Anyone know if you have to have Comcast internet in order to use the xfinity app?


No they deliver via QAM since the TiVo actually Connects to Comcast via the coax cable unlike our Xbox which has a modem in they way.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Anyone know if you have to have Comcast internet in order to use the xfinity app?


Earlier discussion here suggests that the content will be delivered to your TiVo over a QAM channel like regular On Demand (requiring that you have Comcast TV), but the control will be done over a public Internet connection, not requiring Comcast HSI.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

CharlesH said:


> Earlier discussion here suggests that the content will be delivered to your TiVo over a QAM channel like regular On Demand (requiring that you have Comcast TV), but the control will be done over a public Internet connection, not requiring Comcast HSI.


Thanks.


----------



## spudzola (Mar 1, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> This update may "fix" the MPEG4 (H.264) authorization issue also, I was told by Cox and Margret this update would be out after March 31st. As soon as I get it I will let you know.


Have you received the new software? If so, can you now get the Cox Plus channels?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

spudzola said:


> Have you received the new software? If so, can you now get the Cox Plus channels?


I do not have the update yet, Margret said I should have it by the 26th, and if not to send her an email. Hopefully they are still on track.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Just curious why TiVo would list the current SW version on their website as 20.2.0a
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/311

When this version seems to have a limited targeted audience? How many TiVos actually have this version. I do not.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I have it on my second Elite. It updated to it before I had the box on my account. None of the other TiVos on my account have it. I'm also on the East caast and have FiOS. SO if it's for Xfinity VOD it certainly does me no good.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

When I got a new Premiere recently, it immediately upgraded to 20.2.0a, but my older Premiere remains on 20.2. So I think 20.2.0a is indeed the "current" version, but only if you're coming from a pre-20 version (or are in the special group).


----------



## DCleary (Dec 20, 2008)

Is this the version with the new YouTube interface? If so can anyone comment on it? Is it linked to your account? Does it do HD?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

No. If it were updated there would be at least 10 threads discussing it.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I got the update two weeks ago. For now the only "content" I have is the "About On Demand" folder. It has some intro videos that you can download from the service for free. Works well. So I guess I'm ready to go... 

I just wish the actual CONTENT would show up soon. They did say by the end of the month... I guess we'll see.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

I got an update and now the "Xfinity on Demand" is on my search page. Have not played with any of it yet.


----------

